
Fail: Viral Weezer Video Not Allowed To Be Viral - markbao
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080616/0859191423.shtml
======
icey
I think it's probably a stretch to state that this is a failure... After all,
we all probably knew exactly which Weezer video this article was going to be
about before even clicking on the link.

